# Bluetooth SOny Ericson T630 probleme de connection

## neoguiri

Bonjour a tous, 

Je seche sur un probleme depuis une vonne semaine maintenant j'ai pas avancé mais là ça bloque serieux.

J'en suis arrivé a un point ou je vois mon telephone, le telephone me voit mais impossible de rajouter mon pc au téléphone dans la liste des devices.

J'essaye avec gnome-phone-manager 4 

voilà le message d'erreur:

Browsing 00:0E:07:3E:B6:54 ...

Service Name: Dial-up Networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10000

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

** Message: device 00:0E:07:3E:B6:54 (Dialup Networking) port 1

** Message: device 00:0E:07:3E:B6:54 (Generic Networking) port 1

** (gnome-phone-manager:11421): WARNING **: Can't connect RFCOMM socket

** Message: rfcomm attempting to connect 00:0E:07:3E:B6:54 chan 1, got -1

** (gnome-phone-manager:11421): WARNING **: Unable to obtain RFCOMM connection (-1)

** Message: New connection device is (null)

** Message: No device!

** Message: Exiting connect thread

avec rfcomm

Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Connection refused

mon pin est juste, le ping avec l2ping fonctionne et sdptool me donne ceci:

# sdptool browse

Inquiring ...

Browsing 00:0E:07:3E:B6:54 ...

Service Name: Dial-up Networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10000

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Voice gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10002

Service Class ID List:

  "Headset Audio Gateway" (0x1112)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 3

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Headset" (0x1108)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Serial Port 1

Service RecHandle: 0x10003

Service Class ID List:

  "Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 4

Service Name: Serial Port 2

Service RecHandle: 0x10004

Service Class ID List:

  "Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 5

Service Name: OBEX Object Push

Service RecHandle: 0x10005

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 10

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: IrMC Synchronization

Service RecHandle: 0x10006

Service Class ID List:

  "IrMCSync" (0x1104)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 11

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "IrMCSync" (0x1104)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: HF Voice gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10007

Service Class ID List:

  "Handsfree Audio Gateway" (0x111f)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 6

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Handsfree" (0x111e)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX Basic Imaging

Service RecHandle: 0x1000b

Service Class ID List:

  "" (0x111b)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 15

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "" (0x111a)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX File Transfer

Service RecHandle: 0x1000f

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 7

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

    Version: 0x0100

mon /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf:

# cat /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

#

# RFCOMM configuration file.

#

# $Id: rfcomm.conf,v 1.1 2002/10/07 05:58:18 maxk Exp $

#

rfcomm0 {

        # Automatically bind the device at startup

        bind no;

        # Bluetooth address of the device

        device 00:0E:07:3E:B6:54;

        # RFCOMM channel for the connection

        channel 1;

        # Description of the connection

        comment "T 630";

}

et mon hcid.conf

# cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# $Id: hcid.conf,v 1.4 2004/04/29 20:14:21 holtmann Exp $

#

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security user;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # PIN helper

        pin_helper /usr/bin/bluepin;

        # D-Bus PIN helper

        #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "BlueZ (%d)";

        # Local device class

        class 0x100;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        #

        #lm accept,master;

        #

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        #

        #lp hold,sniff;

        #

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

        # Authentication and Encryption

        #auth enable;

        #encrypt enable;

}

J'ai aussi essayé avec des trucs comme ça mais je ne suis pas sur de m'y prendre comme il faut.

 sdptool add channel=1 GN et d'autre....

Je sais que ça fait pas mal a lire mais si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serait vraiment tres sympas.

Je ne comprend pas ou ça coince.

Merci à vous

----------

